# Charlie was a bad boy



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww hehe. Now just look at that face... he didn't mean it mom!!!!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

somebody already knows hes in the dog house for decapitating the teddy that face says it all lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought that was what dog toys were for! : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Snobear*

Ken and I almost take bets on how long a stuffed toy is going to last in our house!!

Smooch and Snobear always pull the stuffing out and usually the head comes off!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Charlie! He was only protecting you from the big bad Teddy Bear.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, Charlie could do no wrong mom!!! The teddybear had it coming, lol


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Here that would mean put it on the dryer in the " hospital " and wait for the day mommy sews them all up and makes them better,,, Very cute pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think the teddy bear attacked him and he was only defending himself.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Ouch! Poor Teddy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Charlie does look very sad about the early demise of poor Teddy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He was framed, I know it! Poor Charlie, blamed for the suicide of Teddy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, my word, Charlie looks so much like Max! And Max gets that same guilty look when he's been naughty. 
Charlie, tell Mama you weren't bad, just curious to see what was inside the teddy!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Poor Ol Charlie. He looks like his little white friend may have helped him out some


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. Charlie!! Only a week! Murphy would have had that thing destroyed in 20 minutes.. I got him a kong wobba (sp?) and it took him two days to get the top open and the little tennis ball out.. darn dog..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, look at that precious face !! Melts my heart big time !!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

New forensic evidence was able to find feline DNA from the cat next door!!!! Charlie was obviously framed!!!!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFL, that look in the 2nd pic is priceless!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Teddy lasted a week? Wow. I've given up on stuffed toys. If they make it 15 minutes, I'm lucky. I got tired of cleaning up stuffing and waiting for whatever piece he ate to, pass, as it were. . . LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It was not him mom, see the other dog in the pictures, that's who did it..LOL


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I couldn't be mad at that face either! What a cutie! He is probably practicing his attack manuever's.....LOL....like a golden could ever attack!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He looks guilty! And very handsome. I love his eyes.


----------

